# Decals?



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

*decals*

I am looking for decals for my 1966 bolens 1050. Can not locate anywhere. I am the middle of a complete restore. Please help if you can


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

kek12556

I moved your post from the tubeframe manual thread to here. 

What do your hood decals look like? Do they have black 1050 numbers or beige 1050 numbers?

If you look through the pages here, you will see a few threads on decals. Also under the thread "parts suppliers" there are some decal links.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

One other thing, if you have the regular decals with the beige 1050 numbers, jeremy's sets include the hood stripe.

If you have black numbers, tony gilletto at maple-hunter has those but he doesn't offer a stripe.


----------

